# homemade paper tuners



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Cannot give you a picture right now, but maybe later. I made one out of thin wall pvc. It was about a $30 project, and works great.


----------



## GimpyPaw (Aug 10, 2008)

No picture, but a sawhorse, a couple of wooden dowels or spare arrows, some duct tape, and 4 clothes pins will put you on the right track. If you don't mind drilling a couple of holes in the top of the saw horse, just make two holes for the old arrows (or dowels) to insert into so that they stand vertical. Otherwise, just duct tape them to the legs. A page of newspaper held by the clothes pins and your target behind and it's a done deal.


----------



## Bowtech Kid 08 (Aug 11, 2008)

my brother built me a neat one out of wood but i dont know how to post a pic here. PM me with your email address and ill shot you a pic of your interested


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Here is a pic of mine that I made out of a piece of oak and a piece of threaded rod from Lowe's.


View attachment 444463


----------



## bowhunter1221 (Dec 9, 2007)

*Here's Mine*

Mine is made from 1" pvc , 2 90's, and 4 tee's. I'm a plumber, so it was free!:wink:


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

*http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=7468377#post7468377*

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=540218


----------



## Caligater (Jun 25, 2008)

Less than $9 at Lowes. 3/4" PVC


----------



## starr06 (Sep 10, 2007)

*paper tuners*

thanks guys for the replies


----------



## Buckem (Jul 13, 2007)

*Cheap*

Take a large cardboard box and cut the center out of it. Tape the paper over the hole and shoot away. Not the fanciest but works in a pinch:wink:


----------



## clint s (Aug 31, 2008)




----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

clint s, nice work my man.:darkbeer:


----------



## clint s (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## Archer Dude (Mar 16, 2008)

Man, those are all too much like work.

Just cut a hole in a piece of plywood and use clamps to hold printer paper and a clamp to hold the plywood to the back of an old chair.

The pictures also show my target cabinet in the game room.

The cabinet was an old wardrobe closet from a motel. Nice to shoot, hang up the bow, and close the cabinet for having company over.

Best wishes.


----------



## Danno75 (Jul 11, 2007)

I do something similiar to Archer Dude.....but I take sturdy carboard and do the same thing. Its super cheap.


----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

clint, where did you get that big roll of paper.


----------



## clint s (Aug 31, 2008)

k'em-n-g'em said:


> clint, where did you get that big roll of paper.


I have a friend that works at a printing company. You could use smaller pipe and use store bought freezer paper, I only used big pipe because of the weight of the rolls that I use.


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

*Regarding paper*

You can get roll ends from a local newspaper


----------



## greg64 (Oct 24, 2008)

I find a cardboard box. Cut out the bottom or side, which ever is larger. Leavie 3" on each side when you cut out the opening. Tape newspaper over the opening and you're good to go.


----------



## gpigate (Jul 6, 2007)

um.... i use a set of aluminum atv ramps, tape newspaper over the gaps.... if I hit a cross member I am screwed. so it helps with practice while tuning


----------



## jamaro (Apr 13, 2003)

One of our bloggers on bowcast.com just did a entry on this.... HE NAILED IT.... Take a look

http://www.bowcast.com/component/op...ng-Part-1.html/blogger,matthewblog/Itemid,70/


J


----------



## Hoosieroutdoors (Jan 14, 2006)

Caligater said:


> Less than $9 at Lowes. 3/4" PVC



Thats a pretty cool and inexpensive little paper tuner,,awesome job.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I made a wood frame with legs like the PVC model a few inches narrower than newspaper is wide. Put some flat metal around the edges of the frame. Use some old broken speaker magnets to hold newspaper in place. Offers a fairly large shooting area so you aren't constantly replacing paper.

We get the newspaper and it's thin and weak. It's an excellent medium for paper testing. The magnets stay with the frame and hold the newspaper firmly in place with some tension.

An easily adjustable height frame and backstop would be nice. Bow needs to be shot by the owner and I'd like to be able to help kids or adults. I'm 5'
4" and my buddy is 6'5" so he shoots from his knees until he builds me an adjustable one.


----------



## Bert Colwell (Jun 25, 2005)

You can get 12" wide rolls of paper from any paint store or even in the paint section at Walmart. It is green and is used as masking paper. It works great!


----------



## willrussellvill (Jan 28, 2007)

*built one*

guys I just built the one from the link to bowcast above. It is outstanding! It is better than the one at my bow shop. I spent $28 total for pipe, glue and paper. I think the roll of freezer paper was the most expensive part. This will probably last me a lifetime!


----------



## millerarchery (Dec 27, 2005)

Here is one i built out of pvc, very cheap.


----------



## coxva (Sep 21, 2007)

I love PVC. I am going to copy one of those PVC ones. Any inexpensive places to get the paper? I don't have easy access to a newspaper or print shops.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

make it so you can use your old news paper,you are going to throw them out anyway.buy more clamps.just an idea


----------



## BearNDown (Apr 11, 2011)

I just made mine out of wood I had laying around.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

i'm sure someone already said it gift wrapping paper works great cheap as heck


----------



## Riverb8 (Dec 15, 2005)

Lots of good ideas. Think I will make one out of some left over plumbing pipe I have.


----------



## Tcaltagirone (May 12, 2019)

Quick trip to home depot and had everything needed


----------



## Btolzdorf (Jul 18, 2013)

great idea with PVC


----------



## DustinThompson (Apr 4, 2020)

Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## jmike00 (Jan 6, 2018)

I use two of those. I picked up a roll of 150sq ft of Reynolds freezer paper and also zip tied 2 PVC tubes cut the width of the stand that slide up and down on the front to provide paper tension. You really only need one for tension if you roll the bottom the opposite direction of the top. When it comes time to add a new roll I'll probably do this. The second one holds my bag target and both can be rolled in the corner when not in use. I think I had $50 total invested because Wal-Mart was clearancing those Bone Collector bag targets at the time for like $20 bucks.


----------



## Kaprea30 (Feb 25, 2020)

Made one that hangs from the joists 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike atwell (Jan 28, 2003)

Here's a simple one. Made from a 1x2 about 16" long with a couple wooden dowels 12-14 inches long. Make sure holes for dowels are tight & glue in place. I mounted it to an old camera tripod and can adjust the height as necessary. I use old "green-bar" report paper & clamp in place with large paper clamps. 
Very inexpensive & quick to make.


----------



## Jpowell0207 (Nov 21, 2019)

i run a piece of rope through brown packing paper and tie in the form of a triangle. When i want to use it i use two clamps and clamp a yard stick to the bottom of the roll for tension, roll the paper our and hang from the ceiling. Works great


----------



## AUBOWHUNTER (Dec 28, 2010)

Going to build one of these this weekend! Thanks!


----------



## JSTTH5US (Dec 12, 2012)

mike atwell said:


> Here's a simple one. Made from a 1x2 about 16" long with a couple wooden dowels 12-14 inches long. Make sure holes for dowels are tight & glue in place. I mounted it to an old camera tripod and can adjust the height as necessary. I use old "green-bar" report paper & clamp in place with large paper clamps.
> Very inexpensive & quick to make.
> View attachment 7153501


This is awesome, I was thinking of a way to mount one to my bipod! Thanks you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I actually threw a quick stand together once using a cardboard box mounted on top of a halogen light tripod stand. Just fold the flaps open, and cut out the bottom leaving a 2" border to help keep the box square. I taped freezer wrap to it and it worked perfectly!!! I have since made a stainless round rod frame that replaced the box but still use the tripod light stand, works great and can be set at multiple heights PLUS folds up for storage...………...


----------



## gsheetrock (Aug 23, 2012)

Paper taped to cardboard cutout. 
Nice cuz if you miss the paper the arrow goes thru the cardboard and not pvc or pipe [emoji846]
Tie knots in the string every 3 inches and slide rope thru notch in cardboard so you can move target up and down as needed, ghetto but it works well.


----------



## Heetman (May 13, 2020)

yep PVC, quick and stable plus repairable if necessary.


----------



## E_L33T Arch3r (Oct 6, 2012)

$13 in parts from Home Depot.


----------



## Tack622 (May 13, 2020)

As Brett indicated, Sherwin Williams carries rolled paper in a variety widths and lengths. Paper is used from paint wall masking but works great for bow tuning.


----------

